

What's between a kite and a string? - timchilcottjr
https://medium.com/@timchilcott/design-rules-b7b5e75b17c1

======
SCAQTony
I took issues with this; restraints make people more creative not less. The
harder the problem, the more amazing the solution.

Look how creative hackers had to be to break 2FA or Snowden himself walking
outside an NSA office with gigabytes of data. How about those amazing
jailbreaks via helicopters and ornate heists talked up in Wired Magazine.

~~~
timchilcottjr
I think the end of the article explains exactly what you are saying. In other
words. I agree with you.

"Restraints make people more creative not less."

From the article: "The moral is that sometimes rules (the string) may seem
like a huge burden holding you back, but more times then not they keep you
(the kite) making the right decisions, and keep you flying at your highest."

